# lose hinge



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i have a H&R .410 and trhe hinge when u open i is wobbley closed its fine...but my h&r 12 ga dont do that


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Get on their website and get instructions for sending it in. They'll fix it free.


----------

